# Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia State Championship



## Todd Cook (Mar 10, 2021)

New dates and location. Awesome fun!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 19, 2021)

Fun time.  For sure!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2021)

Getting close!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 7, 2021)

Ill come as long as jerry russell doesnt


----------



## dutchman (May 14, 2021)

Well, we won't have to worry about seeing you, then...


----------



## twoheartedale (May 14, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Ill come as long as jerry russell doesnt



They brought the T Rex target just for you, no way you can miss it!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 14, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> They brought the T Rex target just for you, no way you can miss it!



Sounds like a challenge


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 14, 2021)

In all seriousness, this is on a lease Im a part of and I know it’s been really set up well. If  youre a trad guy or have any interest in it, it should be a great time.


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> In all seriousness, this is on a lease Im a part of and I know it’s been really set up well. If  youre a trad guy or have any interest in it, it should be a great time.



It was a good weekend by any measure.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (May 24, 2021)

It was a great weekend for sure. I didn't even notice it was hot i was having so much fun. I have found out that there is a BUNCH of good folks that shoot trad bows.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 26, 2021)

A good time with TBG friends.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 26, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> A good time with TBG friends.


Even the trashy shots Sunday morning didn't defeat me. I think someone hit the Mason jars before moving the stakes Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 26, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Even the trashy shots Sunday morning didn't defeat me. I think someone hit the Mason jars before moving the stakes Saturday afternoon.


Maybe just a sip... or 2


----------



## dutchman (May 27, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Even the trashy shots Sunday morning didn't defeat me. I think someone hit the Mason jars before moving the stakes Saturday afternoon.



No sir. Sober as  judge. And I did it all for you...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 27, 2021)

dutchman said:


> No sir. Sober as  judge. And I did it all for you...





dutchman said:


> No sir. Sober as  judge. And I did it all for you...


Now Todd just said maybe a sip or two.????


----------



## dutchman (May 28, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Now Todd just said maybe a sip or two.????



Maybe Todd did have a sip or two...but he had no part in moving the stakes. He was occupied elsewhere.

Stop whining.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 28, 2021)

dutchman said:


> Maybe Todd did have a sip or two...but he had no part in moving the stakes. He was occupied elsewhere.
> 
> Stop whining.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 31, 2021)

Hate I've missed so much last few years. Life has given me many obstacles and other opportunities that kept me away.


----------

